# Communication Commander's Commendation



## catalyst (16 Oct 2010)

Question for those who are more in the know than me - 

A member was given a Commander's Commendation from Communication command in the 1980s (for working with cadets).  From what I gather, the command doesn't exist and therefore is not in the list of eligible commands listed on the Honours and Medals website. I'm trying to find it out he would be eligible to wear the commander's commendation pin (he's not sure if he received one back then or sould have received one) or rather, would have been eligible for some sort of insignia back then (and thus being able to wear this on the uniform now).


----------



## Neepawa (26 Oct 2010)

He's not likely eligible to wear anything, since the Command Commendation didn't exist in its current form back them.  It was established as a replacement for the DCDS Commendation in 2006 when the DCDS was eliminated as part of transformation.  If a commander's commendation was awarded back then it would likely have been similar to the coins that commanders hand out today.

Unfortunately, I can't find any links regarding the switch.


----------



## medicineman (27 Oct 2010)

Neepawa said:
			
		

> If a commander's commendation was awarded back then it would likely have been similar to the coins that commanders hand out today.



Not quite true - coworker got an Air Command Commendation in 1999/2000 and she got the tiny silver pin along with her Certificate.

MM


----------

